# One design racing in the Philadelphia Area



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

My wife and I are considering moving to Philadelphia - probably the Rittenhouse Square area. We have cruised and raced both PHRF and one-design but I most enjoy one-design racing and I’m looking to race one-design. Ideally the venue would have both weekday evening and WE racing.

Do you have any suggestions? Philadelphia Corinthian YC? Riverton YC? Cooper River YC? New Castle Sailing Club would be fun with their Thistle and Flying Scot fleets but I don’t want to drive that far.


----------



## AJC506 (Nov 3, 2016)

Can't help you in the slightest but welcome to Sailnet and welcome to Philadelphia


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Try Landing - Liberty Sailing Club they race a fleet of J27's on the Delaware near Ben Franklin Bridge.

SEPTA bus 21 from Rittenhouse Square area, down Chestnut Street to Penn's Landing and returning on Walnut Street.

Liberty Sailing boats are near Dave and Busters on the Delaware a short walk from Penn's Landing.


----------



## sailingharry (Jul 13, 2009)

If I recall correctly, there is (or was) a Lightning fleet under the Jersey side of the Tacony Palmyra Bridge (Riverton YC, I think). Great boats to sail


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Say it isn't so Hudsonian!

There are some clubs that race on the NJ side as well.
You would be missed at NBC if'n you go.

Rittenhouse Square area is nice though.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your prompt and helpful responses.


----------



## sailingharry (Jul 13, 2009)

15 Lightnings in the Riverton fleet:
ILCA Fleet Membership

Central Atlantic District contact info is here:
Central Atlantic District

Harry


----------

